# Problemas al cambiar de un punte H de relevadores por uno de igbts



## javierrbo (Sep 22, 2008)

que tal
Mi problema radica  en que tengo un motor de corriente directa el cual empuja un mecanismo parecido como al de las impresoras de inyeccion de tinta el cual es un carrilto que se desliza sobre una barra totalmmebte lisa unido a una bada de hule y esta unida al motor solo que es mecanismo es hacia arriba y hacia abajo y no de manera horixontal como el de una impresora, bueno resulta que este motor lo estaba controlando con un puente h de relevadores el cual me permitia controlar el motor hacia adelante, hacia atras y pararlo pero ahora he hecho un puente h con igbts, esto porque los relevadores luego fallaba se quedaban pegados y les tenia que pegar para que se compusieran, ahora con los igbts  me funciona bien el puente h pero el problema que me ha surgido  que al frenar el motor es decir mandarle (+,+) o (-,-) al motor se detiene subitamente igual que con los relevadores pero el motor no se frena igual que con los relevadores mecanicos ocacionando que con el peso del mecanismo que arrastra caiga el carrito ocacionando que este sistema no me sirva, despues desnecte los cables del motor de los igbts y los uni y veo que el eje del motor se pone duro igual que como se ponia con los relevadores.

 ¿alguien sabes si esto es normal con el uso de los igbts o algo me esta fallando?


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Sep 26, 2008)

Como es la conexion en la que tienes configurada el motor (que tipo es serie, compuesto, shunt), puedes anexar un plano de la conexion fisica entre motor y el puente H?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 26, 2008)

esto es porque los igbt que usas no tienen diodo de inversa, y solo conducen en un sentido, si no es de mucha tension el bus puedes utilizar mosfets, que cuando conducen la corriente puede ser de ambos sentidos y ademas tienen diodo de inversa.


----------



## javierrbo (Sep 27, 2008)

A continuacion pongo un dibejo de como es el puente h


----------



## JOSE LOPEZ (Oct 8, 2008)

Que tal! Cuando dices que para frenar mandas (+,+) o (-,-) te refieres a que pones a conducir solo los dos IGBT´s positovos o negativos segun sea el caso?  El bus con el que se encuentran alimentados los IGBT´s  siempre esta presente? Recuerda que cuando dejas de alimentar un motor de CD este te genera una Fuerza contraelectromotriz (osea que se comporta como generador), imagino que en el control por medio de los relevadores lo unico que hacia era unir los dos polos de la armadura del motor tal y como lo hiciste tu manualmente y el efecto es que el motor se frena lentamente en funcion del voltage generado! Pero al controlarlo con los IGBT´s tienes  el voltaje generado por el motor ademas de un potencial el cual no conozco ya que mandas las dos terminales de la armadura al positivo de otra fuente.  El motor es de iman permanente? Shunt o Stab Shunt? De que potencia es? Que voltaje de Armadura Manejas? De que corriente es?  Tal vez lo mejor seria simplemente dejar de disparar los IGBT´s y que los diodos hagan su trabajo! Lo unico malo es que no se si tu equipo esta preparado para el voltaje que regresara el motor a la hora de regenerar!  Normalmente he visto el control de motores de CD pero con SCR´s No con IGBT´s los IGBT´s los he visto pero para control de motores de CA.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 8, 2008)

javierbo, estas seguro que los igbt que usaste tienen diodo de reversa? mira que no todos los igbt tienen diodos de reversa. sino usa mosfets...


----------



## javierrbo (Oct 9, 2008)

Si tienen diodos, lo consulté en su datasheet, aunque ya tiene diodos le agregué diodos mur1560 (4 en total ) pero me sigue haciendo lo mismo y a la pregunta que me hacen de que ha que me refiero con frenar el motor es a que es a que cuando tengo el motor encendido a toda marcha ( t1 y t4 conduciendo o t3 y t2 conduciendo) paso a activar t1 y t3 lo cual pone al motor en sus cables (+,+) o si activo el t2 y t4 se pone al motor (-,-) frenando bruscamente el motor pero el problema no es que el motor se frene de hecho se frena excelentemente bien y muy rapido a simple vista se ve que se frena igual de rapido que con los relevadores.
Pero mi problema radica en que cuando el motor se para totalmente el eje se empieza a hacer hacia atrás, esto por el peso que mueve, cosa que con los relevadores no hace esto porque con los relevadores sabemos que su funcionamiento es mecánico  y  estoy manejando el  motor a 25 Volts 5 Ampers, es de imán permanente.

Aqui pongo una foto del los igbts que estoy usando, tal ves son un poco exagerado para el motor que estoy usando pero ya los tenía abandonados y hay que darles un uso son 2 modulos de éstos los que estoy usando.

De nuevo el diagramita , y aquí su datasheet ,  como verán t1 y t2 vendría siendo un modulo y t3 y t4 el otro.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 9, 2008)

mmm puede ser que la caida en el igbt+diodo sea tal que no bloquee bien al eje, cuando viene a toda velocidad. la corriente de corto sobre el motor es tal que hace que baje bruscamente su velocidad, pero cuando el motor ya no genera suficiente tension como para vencer la tension de barrera del diodo y el igbt (0.7+2.5V) no circula corriente y por eso queda suelto.... proba con mosfets, no tienen tension de barrera, y cuando conducen lo hacen en ambos sentidos, la caida de tension en ellos es directamente proporcional a la corriente, ya que el cierre de estos es ohmico y no de barrera semiconductora.


----------



## javierrbo (Oct 9, 2008)

Ahá , me  haz entendido bien , así es como sucede , efectivamente el motor va a toda marcha (+,-) en sus cables, y al pasar a sus cables (+,+) o (-,-) el motor se frena bruscamente prácticamente instantáneamente , pero al detenerse totalmente y comprobar con las manos que tan frenado  resulta ser que si está algo frenado pero no del todo como debería ser ya que al desconectar los cables del motor de los igbts y unirlos físicamente el motor eje del motor se pone muy frenado (duro) y al liberarlos el eje del motor esta suave , en pocas palabras al detenerse el motor completamente el eje no esta bien frenado calculo que está entre termino medio no está bien frenado , pero tampoco que bien libre el eje.

Probaré con Mosfets a ver que pasa alguno que me recomienden que sea mas o menos económico , soporte  unos 60 Volts o mas y muchos Amperes y Watts. Buscando el la web encontré el irf1404 , creo que tiene características muy buenas , 202  Ampers , 333 Watts , el voltaje es lo que no me gustó , solo soporta 40 Volts. ¿ Alguien sabe algún simir pero que aguante mas Volts , mínimo unos 60 V o mas ?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 9, 2008)

mira, la potencia de disipacion no es del todo importante, es mas importante la resistencia de cierre que tiene (de esto depende la disipacion en tu caso, ya que una alta resistencia de cierre genera una alta tension de caida y una alta disipacion) y que la tension y corriente que manejen esten dentro de lo que necesitas.
de 55V 70A y Rdson 0.008ohm  tenes el irf3205; en 75V y 209A y Rdson 0.0045 ohm tenes el irfp2907


----------



## javierrbo (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok , muy buenas aportaciones Hazard 1998, se ve que si te la sabes en ésto de la electrónica. Voy a comprar los Mosfet y montarlos en el circuito, espero que ahora el motor se frene muy bien , en cuanto a los diodos mur1560  , que me puedes decir. ¿Están bien éstos? ¿Hay otros mejores ?

Aquí su datasheet.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 10, 2008)

los mosfet ya tienen diodo, decime, cual es la tension de bus y de que tension es el motor?


----------



## javierrbo (Oct 11, 2008)

Si no me equivoco a lo del voltaje del bus te refieres al voltaje que hay entre las linea roja y azul ?  Es de 40 volts y de 20 Ampers
La tension de motor, bueno en la etiqueta del motor dice 24 volts 5 Ampers y otros datos adicionales son 150 rpm ésto después de la caja de engranes (reductora) 44 kg/cm

Cómo ven si me funcianará bien los 4 diodos mur1560 o hay otro de mejores características?

Aquí unas fotos del motor a usar.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 15, 2008)

javierrbo, no haria falta ponerle los diodos...


----------



## javierrbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok , muchas gracias , por fin armé el puente h con Mosfets , usé los irf3415 y le conecté el motor , me funciona muy bien , veo que el eje del  motor ahora si se frena bien al ponerle (+,+) o (-,-) , gracias a todos por sus aportaciones , me fueron muy útiles.


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 8, 2009)

Si en el circuito con relevadores al parar el motor la armadura queda en cortocircuito a travez de los mismos relevadores entonces es que estás creando un freno con el mismo campo. En el caso de los IGBTs, MOSFETS o cualquier otro componente electrónico, estos quedan totalmente desconectados del circuito dejando libre el motor. Haz la prueba con el circuito de relevadores y al parar desconecta uno de los cables del motor. Seguramente el motor se empezará a mover como describes.

Si ese es el caso entonces necesitarás ya un circuito auxiliar para cortocircuitar el motor (cuidado que no accione al tiempo de la electrónica), un freno mecánico o electromecánico o mantener el PWM encendido.

Espero estas ideas te ayuden.

Suerte.


----------



## javierrbo (Ene 13, 2009)

el problema parece ya estar resuelto ya que lo que hice fue solo cambiar los modulos igbt que estaba usando (imagen en la pagina 1) por 4 mosfets irf3415, aunque no se mucho de electronica me imagino que el problema estaba en lo que menciono hazart 1998 en una de sus respuestas

mmm puede ser que la caida en el igbt+diodo sea tal que no bloquee bien al eje, cuando viene a toda velocidad. la corriente de corto sobre el motor es tal que hace que baje bruscamente su velocidad, pero cuando el motor ya no genera suficiente tension como para vencer la tension de barrera del diodo y el igbt (0.7+2.5V) no circula corriente y por eso queda suelto.... proba con mosfets, no tienen tension de barrera, y cuando conducen lo hacen en ambos sentidos, la caida de tension en ellos es directamente proporcional a la corriente, ya que el cierre de estos es ohmico y no de barrera semiconductora.


----------



## gaston1972 (Ene 13, 2009)

Para detener o frenar el motor debes activar t1 y t3


----------



## javierrbo (Ene 13, 2009)

exactamente para deternerlo bruscamente tengo que activar t1 y t3  o   t2 y t4


----------

